# Roy Meadow Creek Pond



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The DWR Fish Stocking Report shows that trout have started to get stocked in community ponds.
Decided to give the Meadow Creek Pond a try this morning.

It's been several months sense I fished any of the ponds and today I didn't get a single bite.
Not sure why but not many fish were rising and the few other anglers that were there were not catching anything.

Guess I'll try The Syracuse Pond tomorrow.;-)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Grandpa D said:


> The DWR Fish Stocking Report shows that trout have started to get stocked in community ponds.
> Decided to give the Meadow Creek Pond a try this morning.
> 
> It's been several months sense I fished any of the ponds and today I didn't get a single bite.
> ...


Try DuPont spinners


----------

